# 1-15 Nothin Matters report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

After watching the weather intensely for over a week, we were able to find a beautiful window to get offshore and go fishing. My dad and I had been itching to go and we could not have asked for a nicer day to fish in January. The bite was a little slow early so I moved around a lot until we found some fish that wanted to participate. Jacks were everywhere as we had a pretty quick limit of them but we had to work real hard for the grouper we caught. After weeding through a ton of the "endangered" snapper, we got a few good butt whippings from some nice gags. We lost some but managed to boat 2 of them almost identical size, probably 25-30 lbs. We moved out a little deeper, scratched around and pickedupa fewscamp, snowy and speckeled hind groupers to add to the box. We also had 2 small barrel fish and 7grey tile fish to accompany the groupers and jacks on theridein.It was a great day to be out on the water and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

man! those are some nice fish and good eats...can't wait to get back out there...congrats on the catch guys...you sure picked a nice "window" for this time of year...thanks for posting....now i can sit here and dream some more....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch. That is some good dinner right there.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great report, and pictures! you cant beat a day like that in january! congrats!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, it sure was nice out there on Tuesday. We were out as well and couldn't believe that we only seen 2 other boats in the Gulf all day. Nice Grouper!!:hungry


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Speckled Hind (AKA . Kitty Mitchell) 

:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job! Thanks for posting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch, That size AJ makes for sore arms. Thanks for sharing with pics:clap


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

man, those are some nice fish....great report


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE CATCH!!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

It is nice that you let your dad pose with a fish. In his golden years he will treasure these memories.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report. Thanks. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Capt. Jake and crew!!! :bowdown Nice box of fish!!!

WayneO


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yeah, we let my dad pose with a fish every now and then


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

great fish!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.:clap:clap


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

what is the fish in the last picture


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish in the last picture is a speckled hind(a.k.a. kitty mitchell).


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Jake, I'm gettin the itch pretty bad myself. How big were the snowies?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

One decent one about 15 lbs and the rest real small


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Fish Jake!

Glad to see somebody is still getting out!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like a good time!!! Good Job Cap'n!!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Graet report:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice fish :takephoto


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

That's some real fish! Wish they were mine.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

nice catch jake. if your catching them like this now just wait to see what kinda luck you got for cobia season. good luck:letsparty


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, that is some seriously good eating,:bowdown


----------

